# Recommendations for Gauteng vapemeets



## antonherbst (3/11/18)

Good evening fellow vapers in Johannesburg. 

I want us here in Gauteng to have vape meets similar to the fun our Capetonian friends are having on a monthly basis. 

So here is my dilemma i want a safe and secure venue that is not going to cost us any money to have our meets at but still have atleast a braai and pub area where we can “kuier”, vape and braai on the meet day. 

In this thread i want recomendations of venues that i can scout for in the next two weeks to have a vapemeet in December. 

Let me know in the reply posts of benues and i will do the scout work for our next vapemeet.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/18)

Post this for future vape dates and venues


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/11/18)

Teazers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor (3/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Teazers



hell, we want to squonk, not squank !

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Teazers



Aint gonna happen. If you read my original post i asked for cheap places and your recomendation is not from a cheap place and most of us would not care about naked ladies anyways as we are at the vape meets to kuier and talk vape related topics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (3/11/18)

antonherbst said:


> safe and secure





SmokeyJoe said:


> Teazers



You in Teazers will not be safe or secure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (3/11/18)

antonherbst said:


> Aint gonna happen. If you read my original post i asked for cheap places and your recomendation is not from a cheap place and most of us would not care about naked ladies anyways as we are at the vape meets to kuier and talk vape related topics


I think most married men are in trouble because of vape spend. May as well give the missus something good to be mad about

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (3/11/18)

Adephi said:


> You in Teazers will not be safe or secure


Twisp cue or cheap pod device and uber 
Air bnb for when you get home smelling like the edgars perfume isle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (3/11/18)

Christos said:


> Twisp cue or cheap pod device and uber
> Air bnb for when you get home smelling like the edgars perfume isle



Experience?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (4/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Experience?


Luckily I'm one of the select few that only get shouted at for leaving dirty clothes 30cm away from the wash basket 
I've even forgotten to take the trash out for a few months and it gets sorted with no hard feelings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (4/11/18)

Christos said:


> Luckily I'm one of the select few that only get shouted at for leaving dirty clothes 30cm away from the wash basket
> I've even forgotten to take the trash out for a few months and it gets sorted with no hard feelings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (4/11/18)

@antonherbst Have you had a look at Gillooly's farm? There's no bar unfortunately. But its free entrance and last I heard it's still reasonable to go there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (4/11/18)

Hi @antonherbst ,

Have a look at Olive and Twist, phone the owner Ashely and talk to him, it is a restaurant with very good food for great prices and they have a braai and a bar with a nice outdoor area in a SECURTY controlled centre. It is close to the Dome...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (4/11/18)

https://oliventwist.co.za


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/11/18)

Oh dear.. If there are rules one what may be discussed on a vape meet, then I will give it a miss


----------



## jm10 (4/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oh dear.. If there are rules one what may be discussed on a vape meet, then I will give it a miss



Its a friendly get together, people chit chat vape(#vapemeet)but most people chat vape to learn so most conversations will be vape related to an extent except if @Christos is involved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

